# Lightweight Grips



## Pete N (Jan 22, 2008)

Can anyone please give me advice on some good lightweight grips. 
I would like grips that don't slip/twist on carbon bars and don't like them sculptured, just the regular round shape. I figure it would be a good way to lose some weight and my current lock on grips weigh around 63g, so would like to lose a considerable amount. Thanks


----------



## 1415chris (Mar 21, 2009)

If you like foam grips, I do, you can go for: bontrager xxx lite, HiTemp42, both +/- 12g.


----------



## Cezex (Oct 16, 2009)

Bontrager XXX Light are not round (they are cut from two sides), X Light ones are.


----------



## Dan Gerous (Feb 18, 2004)

ESI Racer's Edge maybe? Mine were 42gr before I cut them, not as much weight saving as foam but they don't slip and I much prefer their feeling and grip compared to foam grips...


----------



## OuterNational (Apr 7, 2007)

do a search, this has been rehashed many times.


----------



## DavidR1 (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm a fan of ESI grips.


----------



## briscoelab (Oct 27, 2006)

ESI Chunky is what I go for. Light and still very comfy. Plus, the diameter matches up to a grip shift perfectly.


----------



## Dan Gerous (Feb 18, 2004)

This year I switched to the Chunkys too, I went from Grip Shift to trigger so I wanted the width back and I wanted to try the thicker grips, might be worth the additional 10gr, especially for long rides and endurance races.


----------



## sfer1 (Feb 22, 2009)

I'm using ESI Chunkys too.


----------



## G-Live (Jan 14, 2004)

esi chucky grips are awesome. Today's fashion tip ...don't get the white grips if you like to do trail work with your riding gloves. They get dirty quick and are hard to clean.

G


----------



## yamapro (Aug 9, 2009)

I run the ritchey foam and like them


----------



## Dan Gerous (Feb 18, 2004)

G-Live said:


> esi chucky grips are awesome. Today's fashion tip ...don't get the white grips if you like to do trail work with your riding gloves. They get dirty quick and are hard to clean.
> 
> G


And I just got white ones! :madman: Well, I usually will be on my AM bike and not my race bike if I do trail work... :thumbsup:


----------



## craig SL (Jun 8, 2009)

Also running the Ritchey foam WCS grips,cut down for gripshifts - 22grams.Very happy with them.


----------



## xc71 (Dec 24, 2008)

Extralite foam grips - 19 grams incuding end caps.


----------



## quax (Feb 21, 2009)

Ritchey WCS for years now! Tried many others, always went back.


----------



## culturesponge (Aug 15, 2007)

http://www.poshbikes.com/product.php?id=256

local to you Pete is Poshbikes, they make grand claims that these 'Nitrile' (NPVC) MTB grips are the worlds lightest @ 15g for £9.50 not bad price compared to Extralite foamers which can slip, these might stay inplace okay

i'm also really liking ESI grips, 100x better than regular foam for anything but weenie weigh-ins. Chunky's are on all our trailbikes Racers Edge is great too on my err "racer" (mostly trainer)

avoid white ESI's as they don't stay white very long & leach dye from gloves (even carpets) and loose their goods looks very quickly

(pic 15g (?) Poshbikes NPVC MTB grips)


----------



## Nozes (Feb 18, 2008)

After some 12 years using Ritchey WCS foam grips,I recently got a pair of Bontrager XXX Lite's...they feel great,and fit my smallish hands better.


----------



## Zasshu (Jun 6, 2008)

'nother vote for ESI's. The silicone is nice and tacky.


----------



## Cline (Jan 14, 2004)

I bought some Velo Handlz foam grips. 19.854 grams for the pair and 22.68 grams with the plastic end plugs.:thumbsup:


----------



## Pete N (Jan 22, 2008)

Thanks for all the replies. I am going to go with the Poshbikes NPVC grips which look good. They claim to be good for absorbing vibration, comfortable and don't slip or degrade through sweat or water. I have also dealt with Poshbikes a few times and they are very good. For £9.50 they are well worth a try, and if I don't like them i'll go for the Chunkys. The black ones, when cut to my size will come in at about 19g, so a very cheap way to lose the best part of 50g.


----------



## eliflap (Dec 13, 2007)

i'm using Procraft superlight


5 euro


----------



## spec4life (May 14, 2008)

road bar tape...


----------



## marko (Jun 14, 2004)

soyo evertop thin wall grips 28g










I will have a bunch of them soon.


----------



## ExtraSgrilli (Jan 20, 2009)

ritchey wcs:
http://picasaweb.google.com/extrasgrilli/PESICOMPONENTI#5239243652582974226

VS

extralite ultragrips:
http://picasaweb.google.com/extrasgrilli/PESICOMPONENTI#5239243474270471474


----------



## facelessfools (Aug 30, 2008)

claimed 22g
http://www.pricepoint.com/detail/17...rips/Bar-Tape/Sette-Superlight-Foam-Grips.htm

25g a roll(what i have)
http://www.pricepoint.com/detail/15696-200_SETCK6-3-Parts-61-Grips/Bar-Tape/Sette-Cork-Tape.htm


----------



## XgreygOOse (Sep 8, 2007)

I too was looking for some light grips. I tried foam grips, didn't like the feel of them. Then I tried esi grips which I never hear of until I saw them on Dan.G's site. Bought a pair from eBay. VERY NICE!!!:thumbsup: Simple and then feel solid. I will buy another pair for my other bike.


----------



## pernfilman (May 24, 2007)

ESI all the way just spent 6 hours and 38 minutes with em yesterday at a race, they are super light and offer insane amounts of absorption, incredible how a product that light can offer so much comfort.


----------



## MisterC (May 17, 2007)

Bonty xxx light grips wrapped in bartape is my go to. 
Eatough runs the same setup though they might be ESI race grips underneath. 

Hard to argue with the best 24 hr racer of all time.


----------



## DFYFZX (Jun 19, 2009)

Buy whatever grips you want and squirt a tad bit of hairspray in the grips right before you put them on. You won't be able to get them off without cutting them but they won't slip


----------



## pernfilman (May 24, 2007)

DFYFZX said:


> Buy whatever grips you want and squirt a tad bit of hairspray in the grips right before you put them on. You won't be able to get them off without cutting them but they won't slip


not at all needed for the ESI grips those things do not move


----------



## G-Live (Jan 14, 2004)

pernfilman said:


> not at all needed for the ESI grips those things do not move


They will move slightly when using grip shift but they don't "spin" on the bar at all.
G


----------



## floxy (May 17, 2008)

+1 for ESI chunky. Light comfy and they haven't moved a bit.


----------



## BlownCivic (Sep 12, 2006)

I've used both ESI Chunky's and Racer's Edge. They've never moved unintentionally for me. I can put them on easily with saliva, and when I need them off, they can be "persuaded" to come off with a bit of force. No need for hairspray, no need for any kind of glueing. No need for anything other than hand/arm strength to get them off when the time comes.

I find though that I need the Chunky's for anything longer than 1 hour rides though, as the Racer's Edge don't provide *me* enough comfort on longer rides.


----------



## OuterNational (Apr 7, 2007)

someone PM if they have some ESI's I can try out for cheap.


----------



## floxy (May 17, 2008)

$19 w/ free shipping on ebay.


----------



## Pete N (Jan 22, 2008)

I now have the Poshbikes NPVC grips, mentioned by Culturesponge, which are foam like. They weigh 18g in black, cut to 120mm. They went on with washing up liquid and water mix and after one ride are rock solid, and it was wet. They are much more comfortable than my Specialized Rocca lock on grips. 
£9.50 to save 60g and be more comfortable than my outgoing grips is very good business. Thanks for everyone's input.


----------

